# And another thing...



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

After I've gone through the half dozen or so forums that I usually frequent, I click "Refresh" on my browser and get a blank page with only the SOTW logo and the heading advertisements. Clicking on the SOTW logo gets the forums back. 

Adventures in paradise.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

You _really_ gotta upgrade from MS DOS, jazzbluescat.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Not in Firefox..........LOL

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

gary said:


> You _really_ gotta upgrade from MS DOS, jazzbluescat.


Oh man, don't get me started...


----------

